
Working class white men make less than they did in 1996 - janeboo
http://money.cnn.com/2016/10/05/news/economy/working-class-men-income/index.html?iid=hp-stack-dom
======
sharemywin
This was an interesting view on pay:

[https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-09-28/health-
ca...](https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-09-28/health-care-costs-
ate-your-pay-raises)

